# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Xem giúp nên viết code như thế nào? (Phần mềm quản lý C#)

## tonyteo

Tình hình là mình đang bị lỗi phần Reader. Khi đỗ ra bảng thì hiển thị ko có danh sách nhưng đọc reader lại vướng lỗi If(dr != null)
. Đáng lẽ phãi cho thêm rùi chứ nhỉ , ^^ Giúp mình với mình sai chỗ nào.
Yahoo: willclinton_3
private void btnthem_spncc_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
 {
 try
 {
 string select1 = "select MANCC , MASP from CT_NHACUNGCAP where MANCC = "+maspncc+" and MASP = '"+maSP+"'";
 SqlDataReader dr1 = KetNoi.ThucHienReader(select1);
 if (dr1 != null)
 {
 MessageBox.Show("Sản Phẩm ứng với Nhà Cung Cấp này đã tồn tại, bạn vui lòng chọn sản phẩm khác hoặc Nhà Cung Cấp Khác Thanks!","Thông Báo!");
 return;
 }
 else
 {
 if (t.Themspncc(maspncc, maSP) == false)
 {
 MessageBox.Show(" Ko Thành công");
 return;
 }
 }
 dr1.Close();
 dr1.Dispose(); 
 }
 catch (Exception)
 {
 MessageBox.Show("Không thực hiện được");
 }
 }

Class Reader
public static SqlDataReader ThucHienReader(string select)
 {
 SqlConnection cn = Moketnoi(Strcn);
 SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand(select, cn);
 try
 {
 return cmd.ExecuteReader();
 }
 catch (SqlException)
 {
 return null;
 }
 }

----------


## medi

KHông hiểu hỏi gì cả, nhưng dr lúc nào chẳng != null !!
Kiểm tra next hoặc count gì đó chứ nhỉ

----------


## chautuanpro91

up code minh bug cho! chứ nhìn code ngại lắm

----------

